# Oumier wasp nano RDTA



## Roodt (14/8/17)

Just going to leave this here after @KZOR good review of the wasp nano RDA

http://www.oumiervape.com/wasp-nano-rdta-p00032p1.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------

